# Full Bred Chihuahua or Mix??



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

So, I thought this would be the perfect place to get some advice on Princess. Princess is a little over a year now and I got her for my Grandma for Christmas last year. She really wanted a Chihuahua, but couldn't afford to spend lots of money to buy one, so I did I am very close with my Grandma and she means the world to me, so I figured a couple weeks before Christmas that I would get her a little girl. Let's just say I was stressed because I had two weeks to find one. I ended up finding Princess a couple hours away from where I lived. She was $350 and wasn't registered or anything. My Grandma didn't want a show dog or anything, so I figured it wasn't a huge deal. Anyways, the lady who I got her from admitted that it was an "oopsey" litter for sure. She had a very clean, nice home and was a very friendly girl. I got to see Princess' mom, but not the dad But she said that the dad was a full blood Chihuahua. 

Anyways, people in my family say that she is a mix and it just kinda hurts my feelings because they seem very negative about her. My Grandma loves her to death and that's what matters, but it just bothers me. She does have a long muzzle and not as much of a prominante dome-like head, but she is such a sweetie and I think she looks like a Chihuahua. I think my family is use to seeing Tinkerbell, the one in the picture, who is 3.5 lbs and Mia who is also 3.5, so with Princess being around 5-6 and not as small, they assume she isn't full bred. She does have very course fur, is that normal in some Chis?

What do you think?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think she is lovely. Not all chis have apple head, some are deer i think. I know a girl with a deer like one and looks exactly the same as princess just a different colour!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

I think she is a beautiful Chi. I would be proud to be her mommy.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i think that she is adorable and she looks chi to me but not to the standards - i dont think that there is anything wrong with that if she is only a pet
shes very cute no matter what


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What a cutie! She sure looks like a full bred Chihuahua to me. She is also in the breed standard anyway being between 5-6lbs... She does have more a "deer shape" but that doesn't mean she's a mix at all. Sounds like the fam is just used to the smaller Chi's. But she sure looks Chi to me...and an adorable one at that!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure looks like a chi to me. So sweet!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Most definitely a Chihuahua. Maybe not bred to standard as far as head shape, but who cares really if she's a pet. She's lovely and looks well loved!!


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

From seeing her pictures and how you describe her fur she reminds me a lot of Coco, my old chi. He was full and everyone always thought he was a mix. But I think he was the most handsome dog and the best looking chi I've ever seen. And princess is very beautiful too.  I would be sooo happy to have another like her or coco.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

she is very sweet 
you are so good to your Grandma!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

She is adorable and looks like full chi to me..


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> she is very sweet
> you are so good to your Grandma!


My grandma does so much for me!! She deserves a companion! Haha


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

100% Chihuahua!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd say she looks full chi! I think a lot of people are used to the stereotypical one.. and aren't aware of how many varieties there are! Whenever someone says that a purebred dog doesn't look 'purebred' I always make the note that I'm Russian, and not all Russians look alike.. or all Germans, or Italians, etc. It's a different way of thinking about it, since it's not like humans are different 'breeds' but I think it puts into perspective how in some dogs there's just a lot of variety.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She sure is a cutie and looks fullblooded to me.


----------



## RascalsMum (Jan 2, 2010)

princess looks just like Casper the chihuahua my sister rehomed. I say 100% chihuahua.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

she looks all chihuahua to me  x


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Baby Bella is a deerhead chi and I adore her. However, even my vet thought she was a mix. When I called her breeder he assured me she was full blooded. AnnieBelle is an applehead and breed standard. Both are a healthy 5-6lbs...Which is great for me I worry less about injuries from simple things like jumping off the funiture. Yours looks lovely and the main thing is the love that is given and received..


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like a chi to me hun


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Princess is beautiful and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Chis come in all different shapes and sizes< deer and apple shaped heads, longer legs like a baby deer and shorter legs. They can all be pure bread and akc regestered. YES akc does have a standard and if you were showing that would be one thing but you are not. I wouldn't trade any of mine, Jill is built like a little doe, she has the long legs and more of a deer shaped head and weighs 6.5 lbs, where as Phoebe has an apple head, short legs and weighs in at 3.1, jack is in between coming in at 5.5 lbs.
the important thing is that she loves her and for people that don't even know about chis and standards well they need to keep their opinion to them selfs if they are not going to be nice.
All chis are beautiful standard or not


----------



## PupKins (Feb 14, 2010)

She looks like a Chi to me-she looks just like my Zoey would if you bleached her! Zoey is a chi/dachshund cross but she looks just like her. I wouldn't let it bother you-you were sweet enough to get her for your grandma who adores her and that is all that matters.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

She looks like a full chi to me! Shes a lovely color to x


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

T2woman said:


> Baby Bella is a deerhead chi and I adore her. However, even my vet thought she was a mix. When I called her breeder he assured me she was full blooded. AnnieBelle is an applehead and breed standard. Both are a healthy 5-6lbs...Which is great for me I worry less about injuries from simple things like jumping off the funiture. Yours looks lovely and the main thing is the love that is given and received..


When I had Coco the vet always put him down as a mix. I always got mad and gave him attitude about it. What an idiot, like the owner wouldn't know her own dog. I love mutts so I wouldn't have cared if he was one. But you know.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I think she has so many features of a Chihuahua, but who knows!!! My Grandma loves her so do I, so whatever! Her size is good for my Grandma because I don't think she would do well with a little tiny one, so in my opinion, Princess fits her lifestyle and thats what matters


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think full chi too, and precious!
xx


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She looks 100% chihuahua to me! She's beautiful!!!!:love1:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Like everyone else I agree she looks full Chi, maybe family is jealous Grandma got Princess and not them as she's adorable.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She looks full to me ;-)


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone Makes me feel better! She is a cutie and has the sweetest disposition!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

she looks full to me


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

She looks VERY similar to my boy who is part miniature Jack Rusell, the same head shape and ear shape.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

She looks like a full breed pet quality Chi to me as well.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, isn't she a cutie?! I don't see anything at all that makes me think she's a mix. She looks full Chi to me, just a little off the Standard in head type. Weight wise, she's right on. For a loving companion, she's *perfect*. I think you did a great thing for your Grandma. Just because she doesn't have papers doesn't mean she isn't purebred. If it was an "oops", the breeder may have not registered just so she didn't have to DNA between two possible sires, both of whom were registered Chis. There's you a good explanation for the nay sayers in your family. Not that they should be saying anything other than what a lovely girl she is...and what a lovely girl you are for caring so much for your Grandma.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She looks full to me too. She is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! I love her


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I havent read throught this whole thread yet but did want to comment so sorry if it has already been said but... Explain to your family that Chihuahuas come in all sorts of shapes and sizes these days due to the different types of breeding. What counts is she is a good companion for your grandma and your grandma loves her  Having a companion dog or cat for the elderly can do a world of difference in their lives


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I know this is a bit older, but thought I would chirp in! 
I got my girl AKC registered and everything, although to be quiet honest, I would swear she has some min pin in her. Her personality seems to be a little more naturally aggressive than my other two and her body structure is very very lean with a looooong muzzle. (Deer head) 
I would never love her less even though I wanted a purebred chi. She is perfect for me and it makes her my tough girl!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

She looks full to me and cute  lol.....idk about the corse hair because Cami has some right down the middle of her back but not all over....but Camis might just be due to her alopecia.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like a full chi to me! She is so pretty, I'd be proud to have her too.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i could have sworn id already posted on here  lol She looks pure bred a lovely little girl. Suits your grandma perfectly im sure


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is a sweetheart......


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw..she is adorable. My Gram loved dogs too. she never had any brothers or sisters and had doggies instead !! I loved that about her. When we got this one here I though that Gram would have loved him so much. A day doesn't pass that I don't think that..

anyway I think that is it lovely that you and your Gran both love dogs too...this one here this Princess is darling !!


----------

